# Toyota Prius 1999 $1000 Trademe



## EnergyOfOne (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi all I have just come across this http://www.trademe.co.nz/Trade-Me-Motors/Cars/Toyota/auction-312436003.htm 

I thought it might be of interest to someone on this forum


----------



## Jens Rekker (Oct 26, 2007)

A Prius was my first plan for an EV conversion. What I found out is that the Prius Genneration II models after 2004 could be "fooled" to run on an added battery pack as a backyard plug-in hybrid. Given the slim difference between Gross Vehicle Maximum weight and curb weight, the battery pack would have to be LiFePO4 to give any decent range.

But, if you could afford to buy a post-2004 Prius, LiFePO4 pack and a bit of wiring know-how to break into the Toyota traction circuit, you had a viable plug-in hybrid.

These earlier Gen I Prius' never ran in battery-only mode. As far as I know, they couldn't be adapted to a plug-in hybrid. The Trademe sale might offer someone a donor car for a conversion. The low rolling resistance tyres alone would be handy. For a full EV conversion, the transmission and complex automotive electronics would likely need to be deleted. Perhaps, a direct coupling to the drive wheels?


----------

